# Interior Paint Color Question



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

If you like the look, then sure it is OK.

But in my opinion, I would not go with the same colour in a different shade.

I would paint it a different colour.

Post some pics.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

polar5554 said:


> I was just wondering, is it OK to paint your walls green if your furniture is green. Obviously they would be two totally different shades of green, but my husband doesn't seem to think that is OK to do.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


 As mentioned Quote: 
*If you like the look, then sure it is OK.* You can always go out and buy some cusions or a through blacket or so on to off set the green so its not overwhelming.
*But in my opinion, I would not go with the same colour in a different shade. *If you already have cusions, blackets, any items in the room with different colors you could find A color that is in these items and paint the room with the color you like.


----------

